# Dr. Loraine Boettner - a friend of Muslim missions



## Pergamum (Mar 1, 2009)

NSM KnowledgeBase - #18640 - The Muslim World: Dr. Loraine Boettner: The Layman’s Theologian


My respect for this man grew even bigger than it did before.


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 1, 2009)

What an incredible man.


----------



## Quickened (Mar 1, 2009)

Thats awesome perg! Thanks for sharing that


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 1, 2009)

Even the notes regarding the copyright was cool。


----------

